# Motorola surfboard extreme



## Floorbord (Jan 8, 2012)

need the username and password 

http://192.168.100.1/login.asp

any ideas?


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

You can look for the instruction manuals or online on what the default information is to access the modem.

If it has a set setting on it, you should hard reset the modem first to have it set it to the default settings.


----------



## Pakchau (Dec 25, 2011)

Floorbord said:


> need the username and password
> 
> http://192.168.100.1/login.asp
> 
> any ideas?


Admin
Motorola


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You have had the best answer reset


----------

